# ***Cool Heat - Blue Flame & NYX Morocco***



## user79 (Jun 26, 2008)

I am loving this new NYX shadow...I got 6 different ones from NYX, will be trying out some more looks with them. So far I'm pretty happy with these!










​Eyes:
ArtDeco eyeshadow base
Mauvism Paint, Sea Me Shadestick
Shadows: Carbon, Blue Flame, Solar White, NYX Morocco, NYX White
Revlon liquid eyeliner

Cheeks:
BB Peony Shimmerbrick

Lips:
Hue, Slicked Pink Lipgelee


Oh I'll be uploading the tutorial video for this to my channel within the next few days.

Let me know what you think!

I posted the tutorial on Specktra now. ***Smokey Blue & Purple inspired by Cool Heat and NYX*** - Specktra.Net


----------



## nunu (Jun 26, 2008)

i love, love, LOVE this look!!


----------



## laguayaca (Jun 26, 2008)

this look is flippin hott!


----------



## couturesista (Jun 26, 2008)

FAB as usual 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yes, we need this tut in our life!


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 26, 2008)

i love it too. u look really pretty here!


----------



## n_c (Jun 26, 2008)

Gorgeous! Can wait for that tut


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Jun 26, 2008)

Fabulous! I might have to hit you up for Art Deco e/s base.


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 26, 2008)

So pretty!  You did such a wonderful job!


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 26, 2008)

I LOVE it!


----------



## nikki (Jun 26, 2008)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## lil_kismet (Jun 26, 2008)

Striking and absolutely stunning work! I love it! Makes me want to go out and buy NYX's Morocco!


----------



## Shaquille (Jun 26, 2008)

cool! lovely color combination.. and I love your eyes..


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 26, 2008)

So happy to see an fotd from you, gorgeous!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jun 26, 2008)

so beautiful!!!


----------



## LoveMac26 (Jun 26, 2008)

I am lovin' this look,
Wow. Now I really can't wait for my NYX colors to get here.


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Jun 26, 2008)

very pretty, waiting for tut


----------



## Margolicious (Jun 26, 2008)

incredibly beautiful! cant wait for the tut


----------



## mufiend (Jun 26, 2008)

Gorgeous as always! Can't wait for the tutorial either.


----------



## ashleydenise (Jun 26, 2008)

Oh this is so pretty!
Can't wait for the tut!


----------



## alwaysbella (Jun 26, 2008)

luv it!!! tut tut tut tut tut!!!!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jun 26, 2008)

So pretty! I watched your video on the initial thoughts, can't wait to see the tutorial and what else you think of the e/s!


----------



## Beutyjunkie84 (Jun 27, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------



## AppleDiva (Jun 27, 2008)

Super hot!!


----------



## mslitta (Jun 27, 2008)

this look is the $hi#


----------



## HoneyLicious (Jun 27, 2008)

you look so awesome with those blues!!!


----------



## ilorietta (Jun 27, 2008)

Love the e/s colours against your green eyes! Gorgeous!


----------



## Jot (Jun 27, 2008)

beautiful xx


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 27, 2008)

Gorgeous Juls!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Jun 27, 2008)

Now this is a _twist! _

Mauvism Paint, Sea Me Shadestick?

Never in a million years! Fabulous! Thanks for sharing this!


----------



## xShoegal (Jun 27, 2008)

Schöööön!


----------



## Susanne (Jun 27, 2008)

Gorgeous look! Thanks!


----------



## Susanne (Jun 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xShoegal* 

 
_Schöööön!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## damsel (Jun 27, 2008)

beautiful! please do a tut on this. youtube or otherwise.


----------



## iluvmac (Jun 27, 2008)

You're gorgeous! TUT please!


----------



## beekaye (Jun 27, 2008)

This look rocks! I just got some NYX trios and they are amazing. Now I totally want the colors you're using here!! You make them look delicious.


----------



## ZoZo (Jun 27, 2008)

So hot, love it!


----------



## Paramnesia (Jun 27, 2008)

Absolutely gorgeous, as usual


----------



## mandragora (Jun 27, 2008)

Gorgeous!  Love the color combination.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jun 27, 2008)

This is beautiful, I also can't wait for a tutorial


----------



## user79 (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks everyone! I will try to upload it tonight, and will post it in the Video Tutorials forum when it's done.


----------



## snowkei (Jun 27, 2008)

it's amazing!!love it


----------



## user79 (Jun 28, 2008)

Thanks all! Tutorial is up now, and can be viewed here:

***Smokey Blue & Purple inspired by Cool Heat and NYX*** - Specktra.Net


----------



## COBI (Jun 28, 2008)

Love the look!  And I love coming home to packages.


----------



## Esperanza (Jun 28, 2008)

This is awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I love what you've done with those colours! 

Now I need to get my hands on Solar White, Blue Flame and NYX Morocco


----------



## shell12367 (Jun 28, 2008)

gorgeous look, love it!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Jun 28, 2008)

The NYX shadows that i own, i love too!! Your looks are always so flawless & i think you are just beautiful!!!


----------



## browneyedbaby (Jun 29, 2008)

Def' one of my fave looks of yours!


----------



## MACATTAK (Jun 29, 2008)

This is beautiful!


----------



## midget (Jun 30, 2008)

omgosh that is sooo gorgeousss


----------



## ilovegreen (Jul 1, 2008)

gorgeous look !


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jul 1, 2008)

really nice look


----------



## HoTPiNk2 (Oct 21, 2008)

Thank you Julia!! Gorgeous as always!! Could you please do more tutorials/looks using NYX?


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Oct 21, 2008)

Luv it! Beautiful as always!


----------



## pinklips1207 (Oct 21, 2008)

sp pretty on you!!! i might have to get the morocco!


----------



## TamiChoi (Oct 22, 2008)

gorgeous! i love everything!


----------



## Nox (Oct 22, 2008)

Gorgeous! I really love this look on you.


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 22, 2008)




----------



## jollystuikie (Oct 22, 2008)

omg, you are gorgeous.
luve,luve you're eyes.

tut please....


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 22, 2008)

^I'm pretty sure she made one, it should be on her youtube page or over in the tutorial section already!


----------



## user79 (Oct 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aleksis210* 

 
_^I'm pretty sure she made one, it should be on her youtube page or over in the tutorial section already! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Indeed, I think there's a link also on Specktra in the video tutorial section.


----------



## Almost black. (Oct 23, 2008)

You're adorable


----------



## shlikah (Oct 23, 2008)

that's really gorgeous !!! I love this look !


----------



## TamiChoi (Oct 23, 2008)

pretty eyes!


----------



## melliquor (Oct 25, 2008)

Stunning!!!


----------

